# Fyrinnae



## deathcabber (Mar 20, 2008)

Edit: Fyrinnae now has their turn around time down to 4-14 days!!! Way to go guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are all swatched dry on a bare hand. I plan on retaking them soon to get better quality and add a few, but here they are for now!


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

*Fyrinnae pigments*

Here are only pics of them, but I'll add swatches in few days. They are really wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













































Eyeliner - Violet Vendetta






Eyeliner - Flamboyant Forest and Rice powder primer


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*

those are so pretty


----------



## joshari (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*

Nice.  Do you know if you can press these?


----------



## amyzon (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joshari* 

 
_Nice.  Do you know if you can press these?_

 
You should be able to if you use the EZ Press you can get from Coastal Scents.  It's made to use with loose mineral shadows.


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*


----------



## delic1999 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*

Swatches on lighter than NC15 skin


----------



## bevinn (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*









http://img.makeupalley.com/7/9/6/7/1001487.JPG


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 23, 2009)

A recent Fyrinnae haul!

CLICKABLE!

Attachment 7882

All together, top to bottom, left to right:

Anemone, Digital Faerie, Biker Chic, Wicked, Sorceress (Arcane Magic), Rebellion, But I Like Frogs

Leif, Dragon's Wing, Dragonskin, Dragonmagic (Arcane Magic), Boytoy, Lochness, Sea Turtle

Pure Sugar, Rapunzel Had Extensions, Banana Mochi, Chlorophyll, Electro-Koi, Kabuki, Dark Magik

Meerkat, Mirrors, Snow Leopard, Little Red's Pet Wolf, Choco-Cake Mix, Aztec Gold

Fyre & Ice, Still Breathing, Bastet, Sluagh, Lights of Tel Aviv (City Glam), Lights of Auckland (City Glam)

Attachment 7883

Attachment 7884

Attachment 7885

Attachment 7886

Attachment 7887

Attachment 7888

Attachment 7889

Attachment 7890

Attachment 7891

Last one!

Attachment 7892

My faves: Aztec Gold, Dragonskin, Leif, Banana Mochi, Chlorophyll, Snow Leopard, Still Breathing.

The swatches don't show the gorgeous duocrome thing some of these have. For example, Sea Turtle has a lovely purple sheen to it!

P.S.: All swatches on nw20 skin, inner wrist problably lighter, no base. HTH!


----------



## Ciani (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Fyrinnae pigments*

Fyrinnae Shadows, Lip Lustre and Pyromantic Erotica is an Arcane Magic


----------



## ahhhttack (Jul 7, 2010)

Swatched over UDPP, though I recommend using Pixie Epoxy over UDPP for most of the more glittery ones.





This one is too wide to post directly - Fyrinnae blushes, no primer used.
http://img.ironspy.com/images/permalinks/FyrBlush.jpg


----------



## ruthless (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are the swatches of Fyrinnae from my recent order. I will tell you for a private company (ie not some schmuck like me on etsy/ebay) it was incredibly slow to ship considering it comes from Tacoma. (like a 3 hour drive from here)

They are incredibly pigmented and gorgeous, most seem to work well with each other with the exception of "damn paladins" which went over top of the other shadows extremely chalky.  I am satisfied with this order, even though I can't spell Fyrinnae so every time I type it out it feels like an Abomination.

All swatched over pixy epoxy-great staying power, and wipes off very easily with water







Immortality, Selkie Skin, Evocation, Species 8472, Envy me








T-R Biker Chic, Damn Paladins, Cookie Dough, Trickery 







Android Angel, Herbavore, Boytoy, Wicked







Beholder, Knickers in a Twist, Storm Bringer, Dokkalafar, Leshn

After a few days of using this brand I do have to say that some blend better than others-a few of the shades I ordered have a tendancy to become very "muddy"


----------



## Ciani (Jul 9, 2010)

My first old haul I forgot to post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Swatched dry over Pixie Epoxy










Lip Lustre in Flavor of the Day


----------



## Jangsara (Jul 17, 2010)

Biker Chic:





Hypercool:





Immortality:





Fyre & Ice:





Parental Advisory:





Still Breathing:





Dark Magik:





Red Panda:





Pyromantic Erotica:





Týr:





Dokkalfyr:





Toy Boy:





In the Spotlight highlighter:























LIP LUSTRES:

Pierced:





Ice Cream Party:





Ryunome:





Fanservice:


----------



## crashingg (Jul 22, 2010)

all applied wet with water.
in the sun, in the shade, with flash.





from l to r
marshmallow puffs, pure sugar, city glam: lights of quebec city, nijiro, banana mochi, velociraptor, omgwtf, japan, bali mynah.






from l to r
1.22 gigawatts, new moons light, shinagami, nomi, parental advisory, sennyo, princess of darkness, christmas tree.






from l to r
kitten in heels, kamikaze, chaotic evil, cheeky, gilded wings, aztec gold, selkie skin.


----------



## s_lost (Oct 6, 2010)

Boytoy, Dokkalfar, Dragon's Wing, Tyr
	Shinigami, Biker Chic, Hypercool, Platinum


----------



## s_lost (Nov 5, 2010)

Leshii - Bastet - Forbidden Lover - Kurisumasu! - Te Amo - Valhala
	Snow Bunny- AM: Faerie Glamour - AM: Madame & Eve's - Eternal Innocence - AM: Dragonmagic


----------



## s_lost (Nov 30, 2010)

Swatched over Pixie Epoxy

	Cupcake Sprinkles - Darling Misfit - Titania - Snow Leopard - Nijiro
	Herbivore - Sakura - Rapunzel Had Extensions - Atomic Afterglow - Cheetah

	(Swatches can't show how pretty Sakura is, with its subtle lavender shimmer)


----------



## Cydonian (Dec 2, 2010)

Not awesome swatches but it may help someone:





  	Top (L to R): Herbivore, Archmage, Dragonmagic
	Middle (L to R): Chaotic Evil, Curiouser and Curiouser, Electro-Koi
	Bottom (L to R): Candy Coated, Gryffonrider, Freya
	Lip Lustre (very bottom): Romantique


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 27, 2010)

My lighting flushes out all forms of glitter, so I did it with and without flash.
  	From top left to right:
  	Anemone, Velociraptor, Leif, 1.22 Gigawatts, Shinigami, Dark Magik, Freya, Biker Chic, Fyre & Ice (def. wearing this on new years!)


----------



## s_lost (Dec 28, 2010)

Dressed to Kill - Dinosaur Plushie -  Sacred - Winter Again - Anemone
	Calavera Cupcakes - Twinkle Twinkle - Polar Bear - Jade Ghost


----------



## s_lost (Jan 5, 2011)

Romantique Lip Lustre:


----------



## Rezel (Jul 24, 2011)

Fyrinnae Eyeshadows
  	From top, left to right.
  	1st row:  Robot Takeover, Madame & Eve's, Sleepy Hollow
  	2nd row:  Medieval Haunting, Atomic Afterglow, Platinum
  	3rd row:  Warrior-Mage, Velvet Vampire, Meerkat
  	4th row:  Futuristic Glamrock, Winter Again, Immortality




  	Swatched over bare arm, indoors, under artificial light.
  	From Left:  Immortality, Robot Takeover, Madame & Eve's, Sleepy Hollow, Medieval Haunting, Atomic Afterglow




  	From Left:  Velvet Vampire, Meerkat, Platinum, Warrior-Mage, Futuristic Glamrock, Winter Again


----------



## jackytheripper (Sep 16, 2014)

If any of you ladies would ever be willing to part with atomic afterglow let me know! They discontinued the shade a couple years ago and I haven’t found anything comparable  so sad! jackytheripper[at]hotmail.com


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

I need Tyr!


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 18, 2014)

Did any of you order the new Halloween collection? I ordered some in the mini sizes can't wait.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

Fyrinnae Lip Lustre swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Click to enlarge!





  1952, Visual Kei, Ocelot, Queer Theory, Dragon's Blood, Winter Romance


----------

